# Olive oil



## Kimmie (Dec 6, 2011)

I just bought a 100% olive oli I heard if you let your tegu or any shedding animal bath in it it should be good for their skin (I cant find any oli I can put in his food have asked many places).

So is there anyone who have done this or is doing it?  you think it works?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 6, 2011)

Oil tends make future sheds really bad. I'd advise against it. Nothing better than consistent, daily-to-near-daily soaks and a nice humidity level in the enclosure.


----------



## Riplee (Dec 6, 2011)

vitamin E capsule will be better than the oil. 
Cut capsule, and put inside liquid on your tegu's skin where hard to shed....


----------



## Kimmie (Dec 6, 2011)

Oki Tyvm, I have you know those capsule vitamines with fish oil in can I break those and put the oil in his food or is that not good?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 6, 2011)

As long as its normal fish oil then yes


----------

